# Not just curbing the calories...



## Dollypolly (May 15, 2017)

when I went low carb I wasn't exercising at all. For a full month I did my usual pottering about the home, walking the dogs. Normal housework chores. 
I was losing the weight whilst bringing down the numbers but one day I decided I needed exercise nothing fancy so off I took myself for a walk into my village about a mile as we are semi rural. I have a Fitbit and always got between 5-7K step a day from being at home mainly. I reset it to 10K and managed it with that one walk to the shops and back plus the pottering about the home.
I then decided to increase my walking. I daily walk 3-6 miles sometimes more. If drizzling I still go out. If raining hard I do a Leslie Sansome Walking DVD. 
After doing that for 6 weeks I decide to do some toning more Pilates than yoga but on the same theme. So that's what I do first thing in the morning and my walking of an evening and depending where I go I take a dog or two as well. If I can't they get a walk elsewhere but I still do my walk. 

Hard to believe what a couch tattie I was in the past to averaging 20K steps a day.


----------



## Copepod (May 15, 2017)

So good to hear how you've found an increase in activity that suits you, your life, dogs, diet, weight loss etc. If you have a decent rights of way network, plus a map to discover them, walks can become explorations.


----------



## Ditto (May 15, 2017)

Wonderful, this is what I need to do!


----------

